# 10dp 5dt - Neg result...too early or not? Honest.



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Looking for your opinions please....I tested tonight and got a negative result.  I am 10dp 5dt.  As far as I'm concerned that's the result and am dealing with it.  I've received a comment that says I've tested too early.  Do you think?  Surely with my embies being 15 days old it would show by now?

Please don't say it's too early if you honestly don't think it is.........I thought most clinics get you to test 10dp 5dt.  it was an early blast. 

Thanks

Mia x 

Ps My OTD is Tuesday but surely thats them just being cautious?!


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi

For my last tx I was told to test 11days after 5dt. That was the OTD they gave me. I had hatching blasts.

Hope that helps

best of luck

Nbr68xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

mia, hun

IT IS TOO EARLY!!  lol - sorry, but you are really torturing yourself hun.  The dates are given for a reason - and yes, sometimes it can show early, but even one day can make a difference.  also, as you tested last night, even if it is positive, the levels will be very low at this stage, and the hormones will be very dilute in an evening wee.  

Imagine that on test day your hormone levels are around 60 -it's entirely possible - and they double every 2-3 days.  today, the levels would be around 15.  that is not going to show up in a dilute wee however good the pee stick is.  Even ONE day early can give a negative when it is actually positive.

I got a negative ON test day with DD - and threw the towel in there and then, and only found out i was pregnant two whole weeks later.

Try not to beat yourself up hun, this is stressful enough as it is.  Test days are given to you for a reason - just hours can make a difference at this stage.

Good luck!


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Ladies for your replies.   

Nbr68 - Is a hatching blast more developed than an early blast?  Sorry, nvr had blasts before so it's all new.   

Sallywags - How old were your embies when you did get a BFP?!  You must have been amazed two weeks later!........

This whole wait thing is torture....I do feel like I'm getting los of AF cramps today so I definately know somethings going on in there......   it's a good thing...

Mia x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

It was actually 30 days post 3 day transfer when i got a bfp!! to be fair i didn't test again after test day - i jus tspent the two weeks getting very drunk.  I tested again eventually when the hangover didn't go away!!


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol, Sallywags!!!!    

Did they give you an explination?

Mia x

Ps  Just thought...I take it you must have been unmedicated then?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I had started bleeding heavily 3 days before so had written it off anyway.  i used a really cheap pee stick, and didn't give it very long.  it's the only pee stick in history that i haven't gone back to check half an hour later!!   all i can think is that it was a late implanter - i also wondered if number 2 had tried to implant but failed, hence a full AF.

As for medication, i was supposed to be medicated, but obviously stopped it when i started bleeding and got a neg!  I did panic when i eventually got bfp, but she hung on in there!


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow Sallywags!  Yours really is a miracle story!  Fantastic!  

Thanks again for your replies.....I'll let you know how I get on.   

Mia x


----------

